# Child Visa 101-Delay



## ambh (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi All, 
I have applied for child visa (subclass 101) on 31st December 2013 and till now I guess even case officer is not assigned. I need to travel to Oz by first week of June cause of my work commitments, what are my options if child visa is not granted till then? Can I apply for visitor visa for my 20 month old baby ? My wife and I'm having GSM 175. Quick help and guidance will be really appreciated. 
Regards 
AB


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I assume a tourist visa would be the right approach. Let DIBP know about your travel plans so they can notify you when the child visa is due to be granted as you'll need to take the baby outside Australia in order for the visa to be granted.


----------



## ambh (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Maggie, 
I have already mailed my travel plans along with tickets to embassy but unfortunately CO is not yet assigned to my case. I'm hoping being from India which is classified as HR country visitor visa application should not get impacted.


----------



## ambh (Apr 14, 2014)

Considering I'm travelling along with my Kid and I'm having PR GSM 175 for myself and my wife I don't think I can show myself sponsor...right??


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Ambh, 

Is the CO assigned for your application? We applied for child visa in Feb, but till now no CO has been assigned. I spoke to the HC and they said it is going to take 25 weeks from date of application. 

Thanks


----------



## anvivys (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi,
We are in a similar situation. We got our PR validated last year August and have been in India since then. Our baby girl was born in India last year December. We lodged child visa 101 for her in May 2014.

We are planning to travel to Australia in August 2014 and planning to apply for a 12 month visitor visa for our daughter. CO is not yet assigned for 101 visa, can we apply for visitor visa without notifying the CO?

Our daughter will be travelling with us, can we be the sponsors in this case? Will this fall into the family sponsored visa category?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

anvivys said:


> Hi,
> We are in a similar situation. We got our PR validated last year August and have been in India since then. Our baby girl was born in India last year December. We lodged child visa 101 for her in May 2014.
> 
> We are planning to travel to Australia in August 2014 and planning to apply for a 12 month visitor visa for our daughter. CO is not yet assigned for 101 visa, can we apply for visitor visa without notifying the CO?
> ...


Hi,

Its always advisable to inform the CO if you are planning to apply for a tourist visa. You will anyways have to inform your CO as your residence address would change. 
I am not sure about your second question. I think its visitors visa 600.

nehakhands


----------



## anvivys (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for responding!

Current timelines for CO allocation in India are 25 weeks and we are planning to travel to Australia in the next 12 weeks.
Can we write to the embassy regarding our travel visa and residence change until the CO is assigned?

As for the second question, we will be applying for visitor visa 600. In that we have seperate forms 1419 or 1418, 1418 is for family sponsored visa. Since I and my spouse hold PRs we were wondering if we should be using form 1418.

Thanks!


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

anvivys said:


> Thank you so much for responding!
> 
> Current timelines for CO allocation in India are 25 weeks and we are planning to travel to Australia in the next 12 weeks.
> Can we write to the embassy regarding our travel visa and residence change until the CO is assigned?
> ...


Hi,

You can always write to them.. In fact we wrote to them recently as CO is still not assigned and we might have to travel to US for few months. They have forwarded our request for assignment of CO to the concerned department. Its been almost two weeks but no action till date.

I and my wife hold PR too and we are planning to move in January next year. We will be also be applying for tourist visa for our daughter. But as of now no idea about these forms. Need to check.

Which city are you planning to move?

Thanks
nehakhands


----------



## anvivys (Jun 14, 2014)

nehakhands said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can always write to them.. In fact we wrote to them recently as CO is still not assigned and we might have to travel to US for few months. They have forwarded our request for assignment of CO to the concerned department. Its been almost two weeks but no action till date.
> 
> ...


Hi,
We are planning to move to Melbourne. We will be applying for the tourist visa in the next few days, will write to them about our plan.

How many weeks have passed since you lodged the visa?

Thanks!


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

anvivys said:


> Hi,
> We are planning to move to Melbourne. We will be applying for the tourist visa in the next few days, will write to them about our plan.
> 
> How many weeks have passed since you lodged the visa?
> ...


We applied in 3rd week of Feb. So its somewhere around 18-19 weeks now.


----------



## anvivys (Jun 14, 2014)

nehakhands said:


> We applied in 3rd week of Feb. So its somewhere around 18-19 weeks now.


Ok.
Are you writing to immigration.india email id?


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

anvivys said:


> Ok.
> Are you writing to immigration.india email id?


Yes. That's the email id.. [email protected].. But they take at least 1 week to respond to your query.. So if you are in hurry, better call them.. Waiting time is going to be to long.. sometimes an hour.. But they respond...


----------



## anvivys (Jun 14, 2014)

nehakhands said:


> Yes. That's the email id.. [email protected].. But they take at least 1 week to respond to your query.. So if you are in hurry, better call them.. Waiting time is going to be to long.. sometimes an hour.. But they respond...


I called the Australian High Commission in New Delhi last week and informed them about our plans. They said its ok to apply for the visitor visa, they did not say they were going record these details anywhere.
I spoke to one of the customer support folks.


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

anvivys said:


> I called the Australian High Commission in New Delhi last week and informed them about our plans. They said its ok to apply for the visitor visa, they did not say they were going record these details anywhere.
> I spoke to one of the customer support folks.


\

Hi,

Although its not related to this post, but I have a question for you... Since you r planning to move in next few months,have you decided on your accommodation yet? If you can share some links which can help us in finding economical studio apartments.

I am primarily relying on Airbnb which offers studio apartment which you can book before your arrival in Australia. Renting an apartment seems to be very difficult in Australia as they need salary slips and other docs. Since we wont have job in the beginning, we have to relay on something like airbnb where no documentation is required. Please do share some links.

Thanks
nehakhands


----------



## anvivys (Jun 14, 2014)

nehakhands said:


> \
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hi,
We are planning to stay with our friends for the first one month and then move to a suitable apartment. We are also looking at Airbnb, otherwise it is very difficult to find an apartment without a job.

Thanks!


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, 

Its almost 6 months now that we applied for child visa 101 but still no CO is assigned. Its really worrying us now. Is there anyone from High Risk countries who have applied for visa in 2014 and CO is assigned?

Thanks
nehakhands


----------



## Kankanac (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Nehakhands,

Has the CO been allocated for your visa application? 
I have applied for my 6 month's old baby's 101 visa in June 2014...not heard anything yet on the allocation of the CO and can't decide what to do..as in wait for the visa to get processed or to apply for a visitor visa and move to Aus..


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

Kankanac said:


> Hi Nehakhands,
> 
> Has the CO been allocated for your visa application?
> I have applied for my 6 month's old baby's 101 visa in June 2014...not heard anything yet on the allocation of the CO and can't decide what to do..as in wait for the visa to get processed or to apply for a visitor visa and move to Aus..


Still no news. I think it takes 31 weeks now for the assignment of CO..


----------



## Kankanac (Aug 27, 2014)

That's really bad ...so it is taking more than 6 months now just for the CO allocation?
What do you plan to do?


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

Just waiting . Unless CO is assigned we cant plan anything. Even if you plan to travel on kids tourist visa, its always recommended to consult your CO first. So nothing can be done..


----------



## Kankanac (Aug 27, 2014)

This is really a very sad situation for people like us applying from H.R countries 
I have sent an enquiry mail to the Aus HC..let's c what the reply is..will keep u posted.


----------



## Kankanac (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Nehakhands,

Has the CO got assigned for your application? I spoke to the Aus HC today and they said that the current time for CO allocation is 36 weeks which is 9 months or even more  They said that in the meantime I may go ahead and apply for a tourist visa for my child, no need to wait for the CO allocation...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



Kankanac said:


> Hi Nehakhands,
> 
> Has the CO got assigned for your application? I spoke to the Aus HC today and they said that the current time for CO allocation is 36 weeks which is 9 months or even more  They said that in the meantime I may go ahead and apply for a tourist visa for my child, no need to wait for the CO allocation...


Sorry for barging in like this, but thats exactly how long it's taking for partner visa applications to get case officer assigned. When did you submit the visa application?

As per AHC New Delhi's website it's taking 35-36 weeks since date of application to get a case officer. The case officer allocation time frame was increased in the last week of August from 30-31 weeks since date of application.

There unfortunately are only a handful of case officers and hundreds and thousands of applications waiting to be processed.
Please do share with us when you get a case officer assigned to your file. Thank You! 

Good Luck!! Wish you a speedy grant.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Kankanac (Aug 27, 2014)

I have applied for 101 visa in June 2014. Waiting now for the CO allocation...


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kankanac said:


> I have applied for 101 visa in June 2014. Waiting now for the CO allocation...


Thank you for your reply. 
Unfortunately case officer allocation is going to take a while for you since you've just applied.

Have you thought about applying for a visitor visa for your child?
This must be a very challenging situation for you. My heart goes out to you. 
All the best to you and your family. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## vikasborse (Oct 29, 2014)

*Child visa 101 applied in March 2014*

Hi, Anyone got this visa subclass 101 recently? I have applied this visa for my kid in march 2014 and case officer was assigned on 1st of November 2014. I have done medicals for my child but still waiting to listen from case officer.


----------



## nehakhands (Sep 27, 2013)

vikasborse said:


> Hi, Anyone got this visa subclass 101 recently? I have applied this visa for my kid in march 2014 and case officer was assigned on 1st of November 2014. I have done medicals for my child but still waiting to listen from case officer.


Hi Vikas,

We applied for 101 in Feb 2014 and after inquiring at High Commission, Delhi, we got to know that the CO was assigned on 22nd Sept. But till date we have not heard from CO and are waiting for CO to ask for medicals and PCC.

Neha


----------



## vikasborse (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Neha,
Any updates from case officer?No idea how long delhi is taking to process applications. I am thinking to bring my kid on touriest visa but no reply for that from case officer.



nehakhands said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> We applied for 101 in Feb 2014 and after inquiring at High Commission, Delhi, we got to know that the CO was assigned on 22nd Sept. But till date we have not heard from CO and are waiting for CO to ask for medicals and PCC.
> 
> Neha


----------

